# "Best" Bottlestopper Mandrel?



## Jim Smith (Oct 8, 2010)

I purchased 10 of the SS bottlestoppers from Richard Chan's group buy and I'm ready to start turing a few of them.  I believe that these bottelstoppers are 3/8 inch 16 TPI. 

I realize that asking which bottlestopper mandel is "best" is a very subjective assessment. That being said, I find that the people here on IAP offer honest, candid feedback based on extensive personal experience.   So with that said, is there any significant differences between the bottlestopper mandrels offered at AS v's PSI or Ruth Niles?  I plan on using my Beale collet chuck to hold the mandrel.

Also, any recommendations for a tap setup would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance for your input.

Jim Smith


----------



## monophoto (Oct 8, 2010)

If you are using a collet to hold the mandrel, then the mandrel is little more than a 3/8 x 16 bolt.

I use the PSI mandrel.  It is a hefty hunk of steel that threads directly onto the spindle of the lathe (no chuck required) and that includes a 3/8 x 16 tip threaded stud to hold the blank.

Drilling the blank is not a challenge.  The PSI chuck comes with an appropriate bit.  The problem is threading the hole.  Cutting threads in a hole that is axial with the grain of the wood is not easy.  With hardwood, threads often strip rather than cut.  In his book on turning techniques, Mike Darlow suggests using a bolt to create axial thread by compression rather than using a tap to cut threads.

I've found that using two taps sometimes helps.  The first tap should be tapered so that the initial threads cut by the tap are shallow.  Follow that with a 'bottoming tap' in which the cutting edges extend all the way to the end of the tap.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 9, 2010)

I think that either the PSI, which threads onto the spindle works well with their stoppers.  The Richard Chan stoppers have a different size top and are smaller then the PSI, which will require a different bushing.  AS sells a bushing that fits on other mandrels so you can use a mandrel for turning different size stoppers.  The stoppers from the Chan group buy are the same size as the Ruth Niles mandrel, which is a MT 2 taper and so fits in the spindle.  I have all of the different mandrels and I personally like the Ruth Niles the best.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 9, 2010)

I use Ruth Niles mandrel. It also works well on my Pendant maker.


----------



## AlanZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I too use Ruth Niles self-tapping mandrels.


----------



## arioux (Oct 9, 2010)

I use the PSI mandrel and no need to tap the hole before mounting it.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 9, 2010)

To join the thread;  The AS and RN stoppers are slightly different in size  If you turn your stopper down to match plug and stopper, you will find the collar ring isn't the same size on both...    As always, Your Mileage May Vary....


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ruth's mandrel is worth it to me just because it is self tapping.  That and I like to support her with her stoppers especially now that the dude in Canada has knocked of her product.  That is cheap!

I'd go with Ruth's.

I have PSI's and it is fine but not self taping.  

lr


----------



## bitshird (Oct 10, 2010)

Either Ruths mandrel or the PSI mandrel, I have the PSI and it also works on the pendant backing fixtures.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 10, 2010)

Hayseedboy said:


> Ruth's mandrel is worth it to me just because it is self tapping.  That and I like to support her with her stoppers especially now that the dude in Canada has knocked of her product.  That is cheap!
> 
> I'd go with Ruth's.
> 
> ...


How is it self tapping? Are you saying I do not need to tap a hole in the topper material of my choice?I am looking at there 10 stopper and bit and #2 morse set for $80.00


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 10, 2010)

It taps as you mount the blank on the mandrel.  The diameter of the threads is a  little undersized to start with and the chips are cleared because there  is a channel cut against the threads.

 In other words, you won't need a separate tap...I have not used it for  the pendant backer but the threads are the same so I have to believe  that it would work.

 Just send any other questions to Ruth at rthniles@yahoo.com  and I am certain she will be more than willing to help you.  A very  nice lady!!!  You can call her direct too at 717.486.5232.


----------



## gketell (Oct 10, 2010)

I made my own self-tapping mandrel for Ruth's bottle stoppers.  I both a 3/8" bolt and cut the head off it.  I chuck this in either my collett chuck or my spigot jaws.  I then used a file and cut 2 grooves lengthwise at the very tip making sure that the one side was vertical so it would cut the threads.  Now get a piece of scrap wood, drill a 3/8" hole in it and turn it to the size you want for the outside of your bottle stopper.

Works great and cost me $0.89.  And I can change the wooden base anytime to change the diameter of the base of the stoppers.

GK


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 11, 2010)

AlanZ said:


> I too use Ruth Niles self-tapping mandrels.




+1  

And I use it for my cork stoppers too. So much easier than trying to turn with the dowel glued in...


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been buying from AS but maybe I should be looking at Ruth's instead.  Seems to be the favorite around here.


----------



## sdemars (Oct 11, 2010)

*Ordered this  . . .*



Hayseedboy said:


> It taps as you mount the blank on the mandrel.  The diameter of the threads is a  little undersized to start with and the chips are cleared because there  is a channel cut against the threads.
> 
> In other words, you won't need a separate tap...I have not used it for  the pendant backer but the threads are the same so I have to believe  that it would work.
> 
> Just send any other questions to Ruth at rthniles@yahoo.com  and I am certain she will be more than willing to help you.  A very  nice lady!!!  You can call her direct too at 717.486.5232.



Ordered this weekend . . . 
Steve


----------



## Rchan63 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Jim

I had the worse case of the ringing in my ear last weekend:biggrin:, so I came to the IAP to check what's new and I found your thread.

I made my own mandrel for the bottle stoppers using a couple of nuts, washers and some scrap oak. I'll post some pictures and if you have any questions I will be more that happy to answer them if I'm able:biggrin:.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 15, 2010)

I went ahead and bought the RN setup and did 2 stoppers. seems to good with the self tapping.
My new question is, I have not one wine bottle around here to test one on, all I have is a whiskey bottle (Southern Comfort) and it does not seem to fit. I could maybe force it in but it seems to tight.
Do these stoppers fit all wine bottles?


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 20, 2010)

OK I ordered some of Ruth's stoppers and they fit a bottle better than any other stopper I've used.  I do like the mini teardrop shaped stoppers I've been using but they don't fit a bottle as nicely as Ruth's.  I'm officially a Ruth Niles convert.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 20, 2010)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I went ahead and bought the RN setup and did 2 stoppers. seems to good with the self tapping.
> My new question is, I have not one wine bottle around here to test one on, all I have is a whiskey bottle (Southern Comfort) and it does not seem to fit. I could maybe force it in but it seems to tight.
> Do these stoppers fit all wine bottles?



Ruth's stopper fit most wine bottles, but whiskey bottles are a different size, I've made a couple of stoppers for Crown for my son and had to use the cheap silicon stoppers for them.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply :O)


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the PSI mandrel.  I only turn PR for my bottlestoppers, so tapping threads is a non-issue.


----------



## Padre (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I'm missing something here.

I use the PSI bottle stopper mandrels and I have never had to use a tap.

I drill a 23/64th hole in the wood/PR, then thread it on to the mandrel, turn it, then thread that onto the actual bottle stopper.

Am I missing something with the Ruth Niles self tapping, etc.?


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 22, 2010)

Padre said:


> I think I'm missing something here.
> 
> I use the PSI bottle stopper mandrels and I have never had to use a tap.
> 
> ...


I guess that we both are.  Since I only make PR bottlestoppers, I assumed from the conversation that wood ones would require tapping.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 24, 2010)

I have recieved 2 wine bottles and inserted some stoppers into them.
One stopper the O rings leave the top one showing, the other bottle leaves 2 O rings showing. Is this normal?


----------



## randyrls (Oct 24, 2010)

Padre said:


> I think I'm missing something here.
> 
> I use the PSI bottle stopper mandrels and I have never had to use a tap.
> 
> ...




23/64" is a little large for a 3/8" thread.  Depending on the drill bit, the threads may not hold in the stopper.


----------

